# Nginx 0.8.53_1 and Phusion Passenger module



## dalizard (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,

I upgraded to the latest Nginx version - 0.8.53_1 and noticed that there's no passenger module present. Checking the history shows:


Revision 1.237: download - view: text, markup, annotated - select for diffs
Thu Oct 28 09:45:30 2010 UTC (4 weeks, 1 day ago) by osa
Branches: MAIN
Diff to: previous 1.236: preferred, colored
Changes since revision 1.236: +1 -25 lines
Accordingly (www/nginx and www/nginx-devel):

*) update third party memc module from 0.08 to 0.11;
*) remove third party passenger module, since it possible to run as
   standalone server.


My question is - why ? How about if I don't want a standalone installation and use the module from within the port? Is the only option right now manual downloading the nginx source files and installing everything manually? Basically forget about the nginx port ?


----------



## mievmk (Nov 26, 2010)

Little hack to Makefile in "CONFIGURE_ARGS+=" with --add-module=/path/to/passenger will save you ;-)


----------



## dalizard (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep, I was thinking for exactly the same thing. Thank you!


----------

